# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Underground: A Cave Flying Game [Source]

## Merri

Ok, first of all, I'm not sure if this complex codes are allowed here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Then I must say, this is not a completed game: it has only the player ship, which can be controlled via keyboard and gamepad, and it can shoot and destroy the randomly generated level. It does have even a simple collision detection and particles flying around (after you've shot the terrain).

The code should be expandable. With some coding, it should be possible to add new objects flying around and so on... I'm not so sure about other ships though, it's been a long time since I last coded this one.

Anyways, hope you like it. I have the code available over PSC as well, so if you like it... well, you know what you could do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Merri

Of course you might want to see a shot of the game.



_Finally updated the picture to show up right on_

----------


## vbNeo

That's very nice, especially when you haven't used directX

----------


## Merri

A new version. Better collision detection added. It slows down the performance too much though... more work to be done with it.

----------


## Protocol

Sweet stuff... I like.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jsun9

i don't get the point of the game

----------


## chemicalNova

Since this is CodeBank I don't see the need for a point to a game. It is here to help others in making *their* games..



Phreak

----------


## jsun9

i see your point.. but the author said it's a game.

i feel that the word "demonstration" should have appeared in the title somewhere if it's really not a game.

not a big deal.. i was just wondering if i was missing something.

thanks for the insight.

----------


## Merri

There should be enemies in the level or there could be human players against each other. It lacks players, that's why it doesn't feel much of a game.

----------


## Electroman

There you go, I moved it into this section for you  :Wink: .

BTW the game is really good  :Big Grin: , took me a while to figure out you have to press both left and right together to go up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . The firing was a little dodgy but I had a similar problem on the game I am currently working on, I spent hours tuning the speed of the bullets when firing while moving. My ship was keep shooting itself becuase it would go faster than the bullets  :Frown: .

----------


## Merri

Thanks  :Smilie: 


Considering this was done with the skills I had in 2001, I think it is pretty good. Can you imagine I had pretty much no experience with API at the time?  :Big Grin: 

If I'd begin with this thing now, I'd store screen and data in byte arrays and do all kinds of cool stuff - fast  :Wink: 

Though I'd prolly use 8-bit depth, for some reason I like old paletted games more than the 32-bit modern ones.

----------


## Electroman

> _Posted by Merri_ 
> *If I'd begin with this thing now, I'd store screen and data in byte arrays and do all kinds of cool stuff - fast 
> 
> Though I'd prolly use 8-bit depth, for some reason I like old paletted games more than the 32-bit modern ones.*


 I personally like using 32bit (especially over 16bit), but I find it best when you try to recreate old style graphics using the new tools. Like my Vectors Games I am making purley with lines (My Current Project) but I am using Hardware acceleration for it, adding nice features like Anti-Aliasing and Alpha Blending  :Big Grin: .

Are you thinking of redoing it? Not that it looks like it needs it. Just Like SLH has redone his Gems 'N Rocks using Dx  :Smilie: .

----------


## Merri

If I ever did this again, it'd seriously need the completing of the project as well. Anyways, I think things as palette animation are great if used properly. And 8-bit dithering has come from the past days, IrfanView creates very good paletted images for one (my current wallpaper is 256 colors PNG but you can't tell it without zooming!) - the point with dithering is that you can create game graphics 32-bit and then fit them to your palette  :Smilie: 

Seriously, Underground is too slow for an old machine, even though I did it with a P200 at the time (I think).

----------

